# speaker restoration



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

There's not much left of the original dash speaker in my 66, so I want to get it redone, and I want to use my original frame and mounting bracket. Can anyone recommend a company?


----------



## gto4ben (May 27, 2018)

I used this gentleman, Joe Vijil <[email protected]>, for reconing multiple front (4 x 10) and rear (6 x 9) original delco 10 ohms speakers. The last job he did for me was in May, 2020. I've attached before/after photos of the work he performed for my '67 GTO. He reconed early years deep 6x9 rear speakers as well as the shallow '67 rear (6x9).

JVrestorations.com
626 264-7233


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for posting, I'll send him a message.


----------

